# Track Rebuild @ Mikes



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Track is getting ripped up right now. Should be able to start building by later today or tomorrow. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the schedule?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Will the track be open for practice Sunday or stay closed till the state race?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

They ripped up the track monday, and began to till it. Think they were going to till it more today. Should be ready to begin tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The track will be closed untill the friday of the race.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

How's the progress on the track for the big race,..any possibility of getting pics posted?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> How's the progress on the track for the big race,..any possibility of getting pics posted?


Smiley said he would later today..track looks sweet..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Big Phil said:


> Smiley said he would later today..track looks sweet..


 well its later and i want to see the track .......Wait I helped lay the pipe ... and yes I said lay the pipe. Track should be great


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright guys here is the new layout!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Since when did the drivers stand have a bend in it? JK ...good job putting the pics together. Looks like a fun layout!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The jumps are a lot taller than they appear. trust me


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice layout. Can't wait to get out there and play little cars on it.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Big air at Mikes...
What's this world coming to...
Lol......
I love it.......


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks so much better than the last layout. can't wait to drive on saturday


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

*HMMM*



Jasoncb said:


> Alright guys here is the new layout!!!
> 
> Interesting, I hope I can make it, I am flying back to TX that day...I like it!


 Monkey might be there! Beware!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome layout, one of the fastest setups so far!:doowapsta


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Look's very nice good job guys.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Just to let everyone know the building extension arrived, and will be put up this weekend. The dirt will soon follow, their is a slight chance we will get to run on the extended track at the HARC race. On another note i have a complete new transponder loop on the way.

I want to take this time to thank everyone for your continued support, and also to thank all of our volunteers for their help. Tol Thomas, Mark Morrow, Jason Beam, Dee Ross, Larry Rollins, Jordan Rollins, These are just on the top of my head.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish I could have been there to help in the rebuild. I heard nothing but good things about the track, a few of them being, "This is the best layout Mike's has ever had." Thank you to everybody that put in their time and effort to make it happen.

Running on the extended track so soon would be awesome!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news. Did you find the dirt Jeremy?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it going lengthwise or is it getting widened?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

So, will the track be open for practice on Sunday?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

not for you.


----------



## Zach7 (Feb 5, 2011)

does anyone have a video of the new track?


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone coming to run Saturday....


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> not for you.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

hey guys got a chance to run the layout. I really like it! Had a good practice day today. Both cars stayed together till the end, which is a success in my book.

I also wanted to take the time to thank the gentleman who helped me get my runaway engine shut off. I dont think i said thanks and i apoligize. You were right, the engine was about to blow lol.


----------



## LonzoBrown (8 mo ago)

Good to go


----------

